# Petition: Women Shedding Unecessary Tears.....



## Steph13 (Aug 13, 2015)

I am Childless Not By Choice and have heard numerous stories of women who have felt the anguish of losing a child or having a gynaecological procedure that would prevent their chance to becoming a mother. The physical pain these women have suffered is nothing in comparison to the mental pain they feel when being placed on a maternity ward. Whilst they lie and loose their dreams they have to listen to the cries of newborn babies and the joyous comments of new parents. I believe every women (childless or not) should have the choice of where they are placed.

I hope that you will take a couple minutes to sign my petition (you can stay anonymous if preferred) in the hope we can make a difference and stop more women sheding unecessary tears.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/en-gb/458/709/918/stop-placing-women-who-are-childless-not-by-choice-on-maternity-wards/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Always said this should Never happen and cant beleive it still does
Consider It signed
Thanx for sharing 
Xx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Signed x
Turia x


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Signed!


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Signed x


----------



## Steph13 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you to those who have taken the time to read my petition and added their signatures. 

If anyone can help to share my petition through social media in any way I would be extremely grateful. I really feel this is a simple change that could help women now and in future generations.


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Signed


----------



## Mrs_Roo (Dec 3, 2014)

Signed and shared on ******** x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Signed..

My heart felt it had been ripped out when I had my second ectopic, being left overnight and subsequent 2 days on the newborn ward, my heart was also stomped on repeatedly.

Xx


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

Signed


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Essie that's horrific. My heart truely goes out to u
Cannot beleive this is common practice in the UK, one of the worlds most advanced nations. Its truely barbaric
Lets make sure we put a stop to it, once and for all
X


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Signed x


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

signed x


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Done


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

done.  Let's hope someone listens

xx


----------



## Victoria38 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi, I have signed your petition.

This is so wrong on every level and I cant believe this is happening in our day. During all my visits to my fertility clinic I have to go threw the maternity door and see all the happy pg ladies with beautiful bumps, I cant understand why they dont have a seperate door to the fertility side 

Xx


----------



## butterfeena (Feb 23, 2012)

Also signed. x


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Signed.


----------



## swanlake (Nov 7, 2012)

Signed thanks for doing this x

My first mmc, put on the same ward as women who were coming out with their 12 weeks scans all happy and joyous (as they should be) but heartbreaking as I was sitting there just being told of my mmc. Still goes on and I can't understand why so if this gets this changed all the better xx


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Signed !!
Am I am so sorry that any lady has had to even go through that.  As somebody who has had an ectopic and is undergoing fertility treatment, I am so relieved that this has not happened to me - Queens in Romford were fantastic and I stayed with other ladies with gynae conditions, NOT a maternity ward.  And my IVF clinic Homerton have a separate fertility section.  

It upsets me a lot to think of any lady going through ectopic/miscarriage etc and having to spend the night in a maternity ward.

xxxxx


----------



## Gabrysia (Mar 27, 2014)

Signed xxx
I'm speechless, the pain of it all must be horrendous, no woman should have to deal with it, just cruel, no empathy whatsoever xxx let's hope this petition will help make change xxx


----------

